# How can I look like a model?



## marie4u (Mar 7, 2014)

How can I look like a model?


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 8, 2014)

Is this a real question!? Ok. Trolling aside: specify, what do you mean? Hair makeup body ??...


----------



## studio8687 (Mar 8, 2014)

pay for a good photographer and no matter what you look like if they are a good retoucher they can make you look like a cover model. 

  Its easier then it seems... being in shape and having clear skin is the first step to looking like a model in person, hiring the right person to capture you in the right light will do it.


----------



## marie4u (Mar 10, 2014)

oh actually my question was how to be in shape other then exercise?


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 10, 2014)

I'd like to recall many other "options" that people have tried but to be honest the healthiest better way to be in shape is clean eating and exercise.  Don't take shortcuts.


----------



## marie4u (Mar 11, 2014)

and what is clean eating?


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 11, 2014)

Lol.  Clean eating is the way we change our food intake to be cleaner: no trans fats. Avoiding white carbs and substituting to healthier whole fiber carbs that feel your body better. Eat your greens and fruits. Find healthier less fatty sources of protein.  Smaller portions.  Water.  Lower ur intake of sugars (sodas and processed drinks are a no. ). It's hard but it becomes a lifestyle.  And it goes in hand with working out.  Having a high protein meal like a salad w chicken and black beans (example) You'll find u have more energy than say eating a whole pizza which would make u lethargic.  Not an expert but I've been doing this and it works. Cause our bodies work better when we put better fuel in it.


----------



## User38 (Mar 11, 2014)

marie4u said:


> and what is clean eating?


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 11, 2014)

Yup. This happened.


----------



## User38 (Mar 11, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Yup. This happened.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 11, 2014)

Excellent use of gifs. Lol!


----------



## User38 (Mar 11, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Excellent use of gifs. Lol!


----------



## User38 (Mar 11, 2014)

I think we were being punked


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 11, 2014)

I want to eat dirty, lol. And still look like a model.


----------



## User38 (Mar 11, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I want to eat dirty, lol. And still look like a model.


  LMAO

  I love this.. eating dirty..


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 11, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I think we were being punked


   I agree lmfao.  And I was all excited in all these "advise tidbits " lmfao


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 11, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I want to eat dirty, lol. And still look like a model.


   Lmfao!!! U and me both!!! Oh I eat dirty one day a week I have pizza burgers whatever I want. In moderation but I eat my junk that I love... I just wish I could eat like that every day and It not go to my boobs. (They seem to be the one thing that gets larger! Lmfao ).   If give my entire makeup collection if food didn't make me fat !


----------



## User38 (Mar 11, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I agree lmfao. And I was all excited in all these "advise tidbits " lmfao


  lolol

  bet you they're models
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 eating dirty


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 11, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I want to eat dirty, lol. And still look like a model. :fluffy:


----------



## marie4u (Mar 12, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


>


  this is funny...hahaha


----------



## Mi55V33 (Mar 17, 2014)

omg... this entire thread made me laugh...


----------



## marie4u (Mar 20, 2014)

Mi55V33 said:


> omg... this entire thread made me laugh...


  why is that so?


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 20, 2014)

....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   I have an emergency grumpy cat pic for every ocassion.


----------



## User38 (Mar 20, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I have an emergency grumpy cat pic for every ocassion.


  Grumpy Cat is my doppelganger.. lol.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  that's what my kids (my team) and some of my associates call me!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  even Bert has taken to calling me that too.. it's silly.  I am hairless


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hahahah ^^^ aww ur not grumpy cat!!!! :>(


----------



## marie4u (Mar 21, 2014)

you are a crumpy cat.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 21, 2014)

...   ...  ........  It's Friday so I'll let it go.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 25, 2014)

I just want to resurrect this thread to say I ate very dirty today. It's Friday! All diets are off!


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 25, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I just want to resurrect this thread to say I are very dirty today. It's Friday! All diets are off!








 Pringles and chocolate for me!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 25, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Pringles and chocolate for me!


   Yayyyy!!! I had tostones!!! (Spanish platain squeezed flat and fried and probably invented by satan himself cause they're so good and so bad for u....  I had like 6.  Omg.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 25, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Yayyyy!!! I had tostones!!! (Spanish platain squeezed flat and fried and probably invented by satan himself cause they're so good and so bad for u.... I had like 6. Omg.


  OMG, they sound good, now I want to try them.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 25, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   You have to!!! Any Latin place.  Prepare to gain weight though... Ugh too good


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 25, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> You have to!!! Any Latin place. Prepare to gain weight though... Ugh too good


  I don't think there are any Latin places here, I can't even find a good pizza, lol. Maybe I can find some platains and make them myself.
  But I want that banging bikini body, though.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 25, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I know!!!! I've been going to the gym religiously but to be honest I needed a day of junk ! Hahha


----------



## breatheonbeat (Apr 25, 2014)

late to the party / this is fantastic thoughhh


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 25, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> late to the party / this is fantastic thoughhh


   Hahahah it's like we don't care if we do look like models.  But just today.  Tomorrow I do.  lol    Post your diet cheat of the day!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 25, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I just want to resurrect this thread to say I ate very dirty today. It's Friday! All diets are off!


  I'm soooooooooooooooooooo mad I missed all this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  I ate clean/dirty last night...homemade veggie pizza.

  I'm also a runner & workout nut..& healthy eating, but I will eat junk at least 1 day a month 

  died laughing reading this from the beginning. I say yes resurrect it.

  I especially love HG being called CRUMPY


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 25, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hahahahahaha surreal right?? I still don't know what happened.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 25, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> That can't be considered eating dirty right!?


  Yep, I feel like its dirty cause its pizza lol, but its still healthy. Hubs make it..very similar to yours..adding red peppers. I have a basil plant to chop it up fresh. Its delicious
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Crazies come out of the woodwork on the internet


----------



## breatheonbeat (Apr 25, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Yep, I feel like its dirty cause its pizza lol, but its still healthy. Hubs make it..very similar to yours..adding red peppers. I have a basil plant to chop it up fresh. Its delicious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  that they do!!! hahaha


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 25, 2014)

I pigged out on Arroz con Leche, Thai food, chocolate truffles today.  Enjoying some sangria right now.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 25, 2014)

You're. Making.  My.  Mouf. Water.  There's no arroz con leche here in the woods of Pennsylvania!!! And now I crave it!!!!!   Enjoy sangria hun! Nice night cap for a hard week


----------



## LastContrast (Apr 27, 2014)

I had arroz con leche dipping sauce for my churros today. Kind of made of mockery of morning workout but eh, so GOOD.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 27, 2014)

LastContrast said:


> I had arroz con leche dipping sauce for my churros today. Kind of made of mockery of morning workout but eh, so GOOD.


   It is!!!!! I haven't had a good arroz con leche in a while!!!!! (Calling mom)


----------



## breatheonbeat (Apr 27, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> It is!!!!! I haven't had a good arroz con leche in a while!!!!! (Calling mom)


  i'm silly and had to google what that is but ohhh myyy godddddd i want it.


----------



## User38 (Apr 27, 2014)

LOL

  who's punking who now?

  I eat dirty all the time


----------



## User38 (Apr 27, 2014)

AND

  why am I being called a Crump?


  whatthehellisacrump?


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 27, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> AND
> 
> why am I being called a Crump?
> 
> ...


  Not sure... might be related to an anttorney, lol.


----------



## User38 (Apr 27, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Not sure... might be related to an anttorney, lol.


  lmao

  I was thinking it's a hemmorrhoid!

  oh yes.. anntorneys are a like hemmorhoids too..


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 27, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> lmao
> 
> I was thinking it's a hemmorrhoid!
> 
> oh yes.. anntorneys are a like hemmorhoids too..


  Lol!!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hahahahahahhahaha I missed this damn *


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 27, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> AND
> 
> why am I being called a Crump?
> 
> ...








 well its not the worse thing one could be called 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think it was in reference to the Grumpy cat & the he/she/it typed Crumpy instead


----------



## marie4u (Apr 28, 2014)

stay happy and blessed.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 28, 2014)

[@]PeachTwist[/@] this is our dirty eating post.  Possibly the best ever so far.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 28, 2014)

LOL.  Dying.

  I ate dirty.  Soft baked chocolate chip cookies.  Bet your ass it's going to my stomach - in more ways than one.

  My boobs/ass don't gain weight.  Just my stomach.  Like a man.  If only I could exercise, but my health won't allow it.  The key is starvation, but how can I resist such nom cookies?


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 28, 2014)

Cookie's middle name is nom.  Last name nom.    If there was a hansel n gretel house made out of cookies I would've been getting snatched every week.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 28, 2014)

Hahahaha.  Yes.

  Seriously though, I'm usually someone who prefers home baking.  Not these.  These are beyond amazing.

  I picked them up on a whim when grocery shopping, and they're the best damn cookies I've ever eaten.  Soft to bite into, slightly chewy but not too much, plenty of chocolate chips but not over loaded and just down right amazing.  Apparently it's an American brand?  Pepperidge Farm Soft Baked Chocolate Chunk cookies are the name on the package.

  Either way, I worship whoever made them and curse them at the same time.  So damn delicious.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 28, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Hahahaha.  Yes.
> 
> Seriously though, I'm usually someone who prefers home baking.  Not these.  These are beyond amazing.
> 
> ...


    Oh omg omg omg.  I know those. You're in for a big trouble missy.  They're amazing. Walk away while you can.   I went on a cookie comma in 2002.  There was a whole month I was eating that by the pounds.    Walk away   Shivers*


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 28, 2014)

My favorite is white chocolate chip macadamia.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 28, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> My favorite is white chocolate chip macadamia.


  Mine TOO!!!!! Have you ever had Max & Erma's warm out of the oven 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think there's a million calories....just in the aroma


----------



## User38 (Apr 28, 2014)

marie4u said:


> stay happy and blessed.


  LMAO

  I had to get back online and report my dirty eating
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






  I had a HUGE bowl of pasta with squid, tiny scallops and clams...  and a large loaf of bread, half a bottle of wine, and then some sambucaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa... oh hell yes.. it's good to be a 


CRUMP


----------



## User38 (Apr 28, 2014)

shit.. I have to be up @ 6 am.. now I am Crump Cat.. lol


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## User38 (Apr 28, 2014)

CRUMP FAT CAT

  GOING TO SLEEP NOW


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 28, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> CRUMP FAT CAT
> 
> GOING TO SLEEP NOW








 Crumpy Cat


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 28, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> CRUMP FAT CAT
> 
> GOING TO SLEEP NOW


   That's the prettiest ugliest frumpy crumpy cat!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 28, 2014)

The sambuca is what's gonna give u a hangover. That's poison in my system! Lol


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 28, 2014)

I look like that crumpy cat after I drank too much wine lol


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 28, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I look like that crumpy cat after I drank too much wine lol


  Hahahha. I get like that too.  Bloated and all curled to the side


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 28, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Hahahha. I get like that too. Bloated and all curled to the side


----------



## purplevines (Apr 28, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> CRUMP FAT CAT
> 
> GOING TO SLEEP NOW


  I think this cat has succeeded in looking like a model!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 28, 2014)

Hahahahhahahahahhahaha ^^^^^ yes.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Naynadine (Apr 28, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> LMAO
> 
> I had to get back online and report my dirty eating
> 
> ...


  Jealous! I want pasta & bread too.


----------



## miss0annette (Apr 28, 2014)

Omg this thread is hilarious :lol: and I need a good laugh after the week I've been having.   I eat dirty all the time! I live around the corner from In N Out burger. Hello!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 28, 2014)

I had Haggen Daas Vanilla ice cream with Brownie Brittle sprinkled on it. That fat cat looks like my Rover.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 28, 2014)

Yes this is my cat. Isn't he awesome!!!!


----------



## breatheonbeat (Apr 28, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Yes this is my cat. Isn't he awesome!!!!


  omg he is fantastic... i love the little curled up feet.


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 29, 2014)

My grab 'n go at work always has these pecan sticky buns that are so hard to resist!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 29, 2014)

Omg @dilligaf your cat drinks wine like us!!!!! He can hang!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 29, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Yes this is my cat. Isn't he awesome!!!!









  All these yummy dirty foods


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Apr 29, 2014)

marie4u said:


> How can I look like a model?


That's such a subjective question  because there are all kinds of models. With varying kinds of looks, shapes, healths, and professions.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 29, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I saw this comment about yum dirty foods and then I see a cat picture. Lmfao.     What are you trying to say??  (Hide your cats!


----------



## baxterina (Apr 29, 2014)

marie4u said:


> How can I look like a model?


  Look at yourself  like at the most unique person and here you go


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 29, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> (Hide your cats!


  OMG - dirty cat food


----------



## User38 (Apr 29, 2014)

The taste of cat.. hmm.

  I ate dirty again.. thought dirty again, and will wake up planning to be dirty again.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 29, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> The taste of cat.. hmm.
> 
> I ate dirty again.. thought dirty again, and will wake up planning to be dirty again.


   You're a happy dirty girl.  I usually just feel Guilty and plan on the next day being better lol


----------



## marie4u (Apr 30, 2014)

and what about cold coffee?


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 30, 2014)

marie4u said:


> and what about cold coffee?


   ?   Enlighten us?...


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 30, 2014)

marie4u said:


> and what about cold coffee?
> 
> 
> ?
> ...


  Uh, yeah... that was confusing.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 30, 2014)

I hate cold coffee...it can't wash down any dirty eating ...eewww


----------



## breatheonbeat (Apr 30, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I hate cold coffee...it can't wash down any dirty eating ...eewww :amused:


 I love iced coffee, HATE just cold coffee haha


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 30, 2014)

You can use coffee grounds as a body scrub, it's supposed to help with cellulite. So maybe that would get you one step closer to looking like a model. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  OR you can be as stupid as me... when I read kiwis are good to fight cellulite I rubbed one all over my butt... until I realized the article was referring to EATING them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  #truestory


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 30, 2014)

Omg nay Hahahhahahaha that's awesome.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 30, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> You can use coffee grounds as a body scrub, it's supposed to help with cellulite. So maybe that would get you one step closer to looking like a model.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BreeMakeupGeek (Apr 30, 2014)

[COLOR=FF00AA][COLOR=FF00AA]Ummm this   food talk is making me hungry, I wish I could eat whatever I want & not gain a pound, me its like I smell food and get scared that the scent   alone is gonna make me gain weight. I was forced into eating right and taking care of myself the right way, after years of doing dumb shit to   lose/maintain my weight. I am just happy to be as healthy as I can be.[/COLOR][/COLOR]


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 30, 2014)

BreeMakeupGeek said:


> [COLOR=FF00AA][COLOR=FF00AA]Ummm this   food talk is making me hungry, I wish I could eat whatever I want & not gain a pound, me its like I smell food and get scared that the scent   alone is gonna make me gain weight. I was forced into eating right and taking care of myself the right way, after years of doing dumb shit to   lose/maintain my weight. I am just happy to be as healthy as I can be.[/COLOR][/COLOR]


   #preach  That is perfect.  I think you gotta aim to be healthy and just feel good and love yourself inside and out.


----------



## User38 (Apr 30, 2014)

marie4u said:


> and what about cold coffee?


  HUH?

  cold coffee to drink or roll on your butt?

  this whole thread is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but hey, dirty girls just wanna have fun


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 30, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
  this whole thread is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but hey, dirty girls just wanna have fun


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 30, 2014)

For my dirty girls on my fav thread.    Celebrating we found a photographer!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 30, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Celebrating we found a photographer!!!


Ooh, Congrats!

  We dirty girls can drink to that


----------



## marie4u (May 1, 2014)

whats confusing? its simple.


----------



## PeachTwist (May 1, 2014)

marie4u said:


> whats confusing? its simple.


  I disagree.


----------



## mosha010 (May 1, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *marie4u*
> 
> 
> whats confusing? its simple.
> ...


   I love lamp


----------



## Denae78 (May 1, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I love lamp


  Do you really love the lamp? Or are you just saying that because you saw it?  Couldn't help myself


----------



## Yazmin (May 1, 2014)

marie4u said:


> whats confusing? its simple.


  If it was simple, than everyone would be doing it. The world would be overrun by supermodels.


----------



## mosha010 (May 1, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> marie4u said:
> 
> 
> > whats confusing? its simple.
> ...


   I pictured the fembots from Austin powers!!!!!!  And I do.  I do love lamp and also anchorman don't let me start w that


----------



## mosha010 (May 1, 2014)

Denae78 said:


> mosha010 said:
> 
> 
> > I love lamp
> ...


  Actually yes! Anchorman face off!  No touching of the hair or face    And that's it!


----------



## elegant-one (May 1, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> If it was simple, than everyone would be doing it. The world would be overrun by supermodels.








  And, if it was that simple....why ask


----------



## PeachTwist (May 1, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Yazmin said:
> 
> 
> > If it was simple, than everyone would be doing it. The world would be overrun by supermodels.
> ...








  I love you guys.


----------



## elegant-one (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Denae78 (May 1, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Actually yes! Anchorman face off!  No touching of the hair or face    And that's it!


  Boy, that escalated quickly.


----------



## NaomiH (May 1, 2014)

I just randomly found this thread and spent the last 10 minutes laughing like a total nut. I love this forum!


----------



## User38 (May 1, 2014)

marie4u said:


> whats confusing? its simple.


 
  I think this Marie person is our Commandant in Chief of Dirty Girls.


----------



## User38 (May 1, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Celebrating we found a photographer!!!


 
  YAY!  Good going Mosha !!!  You will have the bestest pics of the wedding.. ever!!

  xoxox


----------



## User38 (May 1, 2014)

Language spoken here:  Esperanto.. hell if anybody knows what's being said.

  All I know is I am a dirty girl who loves dirty food
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








  cheers Elegant, Mosha and all the dirty ladies on this thread


----------



## mosha010 (May 1, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Language spoken here:  Esperanto.. hell if anybody knows what's being said.
> 
> All I know is I am a dirty girl who loves dirty food
> 
> ...


   Day 3 of eating dirty in a row.  It's like I don't even want to look like a model anymore!  I went and had chicken wings. The hot kind. The kind you can't finish eating cause your tongue might fall out.  It's like they weren't even chicken. It's like they were PANTHER WINGS.  He keeps enabling our eating outside I'm starting to think my cooking sucks lol.   Maybe he's just trying to make me fat so he looks like the beauty and I look like the beast! I'm onto him. I'm running tomorrow.


----------



## mosha010 (May 1, 2014)

Denae78 said:


> mosha010 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually yes! Anchorman face off!  No touching of the hair or face    And that's it!
> ...


   Baxter ! You know I don't speak Spanish!!!


----------



## elegant-one (May 1, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Language spoken here:  Esperanto.. hell if anybody knows what's being said.
> 
> All I know is I am a dirty girl who loves dirty food
> 
> ...


   its all best understood when you drink A LOT


----------



## elegant-one (May 1, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Day 3 of eating dirty in a row. It's like I don't even want to look like a model anymore! I went and had chicken wings. The hot kind. The kind you can't finish eating cause your tongue might fall out. It's like they weren't even chicken. It's like they were PANTHER WINGS. He keeps enabling our eating outside I'm starting to think my cooking sucks lol. Maybe he's just trying to make me fat so he looks like the beauty and I look like the beast! I'm onto him. I'm running tomorrow.


  I just poured my wine...your post was a great start to the evening


----------



## mosha010 (May 1, 2014)

I love this little hidden corner of shenanigans.  It's like the back of the room in class. And we're over here passing notes and giggling.


----------



## elegant-one (May 1, 2014)

I love it & that is so what its like. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hiding  out in the restroom talking smack


----------



## elegant-one (May 1, 2014)

Do we think our questioning model is a 13 year old boy with limits on computer usage


----------



## User38 (May 1, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I love it & that is so what its like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  and being Dirty..







  cheers


----------



## User38 (May 1, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Do we think our questioning model is a 13 year old boy with limits on computer usage


 
  exactly.. who failed spelling too.. lol.

  thus.. I am now a Crump!


----------



## elegant-one (May 1, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> exactly.. who failed spelling too.. lol.
> 
> thus.. I am now a Crump!


  yep...me thinks so

  Crump 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love that word now


----------



## mosha010 (May 1, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Do we think our questioning model is a 13 year old boy with limits on computer usage :amused:


   I hope it's not someone legit taking our advice seriously ...   Or maybe yea.. Hmm


----------



## User38 (May 1, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> yep...me thinks so
> 
> Crump
> 
> ...


----------



## User38 (May 1, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Or maybe yea.. Hmm


  I hope it is.. lol.

  serves them right for calling me a Crump and making us worry about their modelling abilities


----------



## mosha010 (May 1, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I know. I'm over here trying to genuinely seem concerned. Setting examples.  And stuff.  How dare they!  Where is she now? Prob dirty eating somewhere and not even giving any hells of letting us know.  The nerve.


----------



## User38 (May 1, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I know. I'm over here trying to genuinely seem concerned. Setting examples. And stuff. How dare they! Where is she now? Prob dirty eating somewhere and not even giving any hells of letting us know. The nerve.








  It's a punkster


----------



## elegant-one (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Uptownbackinit (May 1, 2014)

You girls are hilarious!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Definitely Brightening up my night.


----------



## Yazmin (May 1, 2014)

I had a cinnamon roll for breakfast, and one for lunch.  If the pecan bun tasted better, I would've eaten that, too.  


  Having Arroz con Leche again for breakfast tomorrow!  Yum!


----------



## breatheonbeat (May 1, 2014)

you guys- i was a model today in the school's fashion show... i was standing around and they recruited me.

  i got to wear a straitjacket that a girl made. i would have taken pictures but my arms were locked in behind me.


----------



## Naynadine (May 2, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> exactly.. who failed spelling too.. lol.
> 
> thus.. I am now a Crump!


  It's HerCrumpness from now on!


----------



## breatheonbeat (May 2, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> We could use some of those here too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  we would adapt. i think we could order with our noses...


----------



## marie4u (May 2, 2014)

why so?


----------



## elegant-one (May 2, 2014)

why so what so?






  Do you have any fashion sense?

  You really have a limited vocabulary for wanting to be a model. I would think a model would have to be able to string more than 2 or 3 words together...you know, an actual sentence.


----------



## elegant-one (May 2, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> you guys- i was a model today in the school's fashion show... i was standing around and they recruited me.
> 
> i got to wear a straitjacket that a girl made. i would have taken pictures but my arms were locked in behind me.


----------



## mosha010 (May 2, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I had a cinnamon roll for breakfast, and one for lunch.  If the pecan bun tasted better, I would've eaten that, too.     Having Arroz con Leche again for breakfast tomorrow!  Yum!


  youre torturing meeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   





breatheonbeat said:


> we would adapt. i think we could order with our noses...


  oh yeah, we makeup addicts evolve in such ways.... ive perfected other languages in order to stalk. and order.   





marie4u said:


> why so?


  .............   so tell me @marie4u why do you want to look like a model? lets put that into perspective here. and have you been following our advice>?      and if i find out that this is really @hergrayness pulling shenanigans on us, it would make perfect sense....


----------



## mosha010 (May 2, 2014)

i ate clean so far today:   granola and a beet/carrot, apple juice as a snack.  ***** must find something with bacon in it for lunch to compense. ****


----------



## Yazmin (May 2, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Yazmin said:
> 
> 
> > I had a cinnamon roll for breakfast, and one for lunch.  If the pecan bun tasted better, I would've eaten that, too.     Having Arroz con Leche again for breakfast tomorrow!  Yum!
> ...


  Sorry, I don't mean to do so intentionally!  There are cafeterias at my workplace and mine makes it for breakfast every Friday - recently adding another day on Wednesdays - so I live for those days. I'll bring in food storage containers, load up and enjoy it at home. I've even debated with myself over the decision to work from home on a Friday (when it was only offered once/week), or go into the office so I could get some. And I LIVE for those Fridays when I can work from home, LOL!


----------



## User38 (May 2, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Sorry, I don't mean to do so intentionally! There are cafeterias at my workplace and mine makes it for breakfast every Friday - recently adding another day on Wednesdays - so I live for those days. I'll bring in food storage containers, load up and enjoy it at home. I've even debated with myself over the decision to work from home on a Friday (when it was only offered once/week), or go into the office so I could get some. And I LIVE for those Fridays when I can work from home, LOL!


  Do it intentionally Yazmin.

  this is a thread for women with hairy chests.. and bigums

  we can take it.. after all, I am a Crump and whoeverstarted this nutty thread is probably a teen punkster


  have at it!


----------



## purplevines (May 5, 2014)

Is this real life...@marie4u can we go back to the question about cold coffee...what was the question?

  I had a mcflurry today, but it was snack size so I'm good right? on my way to being a model?


----------



## User38 (May 6, 2014)

I put coffee on my new big boobies just now.. to perk them up.

  oh and on my Crump too.. lol


----------



## mosha010 (May 6, 2014)

I just got surgery for bigger ones.  That's the way to go if you're serious about being a model.


----------



## NaomiH (May 6, 2014)

OMG @mosha010 & @HerGreyness!!!!


----------



## Anneri (May 6, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I used to sit there too. And had to leave the room because I couldn't stop giggling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I just read the whole thread and I'm sure crump is for cute grumpy!

  Also, a friend gave me some great little cakes from Switzerland made with Amaretti and cherry mousse inside and I just ate two. Just wanted to get that out.

  Naynadine's kiwi story made me cry with laughter.


----------



## mosha010 (May 6, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *Naynadine*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I don't blame you.  Those sound amazing !!!!!!! Next time, take a picture! So we can drool over it haha


----------



## Anneri (May 6, 2014)

Your wish is my command! That box was full three days ago... Sigh. They are so incredibly good!


----------



## elegant-one (May 6, 2014)




----------



## mosha010 (May 6, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Your wish is my command! That box was full three days ago... Sigh. They are so incredibly good!


   Is that last one for me!!!!!!!! (Chumps it)


----------



## Anneri (May 6, 2014)

I





mosha010 said:


> Is that last one for me!!!!!!!! (Chumps it)


 It's up for grabs!!!


----------



## User38 (May 6, 2014)

just no boobie grabbing


----------



## NaomiH (May 6, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> just no boobie grabbing


  Awww shucks!


----------



## User38 (May 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Awww shucks!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 6, 2014)

More ice cream more brownie brittle. Who ever invented Brownie Brittle needs to be knighted, sainted, purple hearted!


----------



## NaomiH (May 6, 2014)

I ate real dirty last night when I got home to find a box of salted caramels had been sent to me by my bf. Ate so many.


----------



## Anneri (May 6, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> just no boobie grabbing


  I wanted to say that you and Mosha can grab mine, but didn't want to go there (yet). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  I need some wine (or beer, or cocktails, I'm not picky) before I write that!


----------



## purplevines (May 6, 2014)

To the ladies with new and improved boobies,  better tell your partners to to watch out stay on your good side. .. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2263190/Donna-Lange-51-smothers-boyfriend-death-breasts-drunken-row-caravan.html


----------



## mosha010 (May 6, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *HerGreyness*
> 
> 
> just no boobie grabbing
> ...


   Lmfao! That can be arranged!


----------



## mosha010 (May 6, 2014)

purplevines said:


> To the ladies with new and improved boobies,  better tell your men to to watch out stay on your good side. .. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2263190/Donna-Lange-51-smothers-boyfriend-death-breasts-drunken-row-caravan.html


   Omg that was my widow scheme for husband #2!!!! I have my fiancé warned ...


----------



## Dominique33 (May 6, 2014)

LOL ))) Poor fiancé !


----------



## PeachTwist (May 6, 2014)

I just love reading this thread.  You guys make my day.


----------



## mosha010 (May 6, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> I just love reading this thread.  You guys make my day.


   Yup.  It's down to boob smothering now.


----------



## mosha010 (May 6, 2014)

I ate like a model today guys!!!!!!!!!!!! I got so busy at work I skipped lunch.  Then I went to drop off stuff at the mail and picked up a bag of those tiny vanilla wafers.     I'm famished.  I'm in the bus right now with a salad and have the boyfriend seasoning a chicken right now.  I can eat the whole thing right now without chewing.  Needless to say not eating makes me awful crumpy so get the hell out of my way people!!!!!!!!!!!!   Also, just a reminder this weekend is Mother's Day.  Or take ur mom to brunch so we all get unlimited mimosas day.


----------



## Denae78 (May 6, 2014)

Just heard today is National No Diet day lol.


----------



## mosha010 (May 6, 2014)

Denae78 said:


> Just heard today is National No Diet day lol.


   Yer lyin !!! OMG omg omg! Cancel the SALAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_!!_!_!_    I'm celebrating by having a twix while the chicken is in the oven.     #teamlefttwix   #teamnodietday  #teameatdirty  #teamsaladisforcows   #teamchickenisintheovenandimstarvedandimightjusteatbothtwixsides


----------



## Denae78 (May 6, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Yer lyin !!! OMG omg omg! Cancel the SALAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_!!_!_!_    I'm celebrating by having a twix while the chicken is in the oven.     #teamlefttwix   #teamnodietday  #teameatdirty  #teamsaladisforcows   #teamchickenisintheovenandimstarvedandimightjusteatbothtwixsides


   Lmao. I'm truly regretting my decision to not have junk in the house. Already have my "house clothes" on so leaving isn't an option.


----------



## elegant-one (May 6, 2014)

crying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I ate a milk chocolate caramel filled SQUARE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  mosha..you crack me up so much

  still looking for my model avatar


----------



## mosha010 (May 6, 2014)




----------



## User38 (May 6, 2014)

lol.. I am having some wine and a bunch of pistachios with a few slices of chorizo and baguette.. after that, I will indulge in a candied chestnut which I bought in DF.. love those.

  so all in all, I ate dirty yet again.

  I will continue doing so until my boobies get smaller.. lol


----------



## marie4u (May 8, 2014)

good keep it up...


----------



## mosha010 (May 8, 2014)

marie4u said:


> good keep it up...


    Thank you marie. I'm glad we got your approval.


----------



## mosha010 (May 8, 2014)




----------



## NaomiH (May 8, 2014)

mosha010 said:


>


----------



## Dominique33 (May 8, 2014)

I keep eating dirty esp since we went our separate ways  I drink soda and I eat all the time, going on a diet ? Noooo ! I will go fat while my ex boyfriend is so thin, slender is not the word thin he is ! It is my fate I eat dirty well I feel better that way i think


----------



## User38 (May 8, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> I keep eating dirty esp since we went our separate ways
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I ate dirty too.. before I broke up with mine.. and the pistachios broke my tooth.. lol.  It's called Karma.

  But I will continue eating dirty cause I am a dirty girl


----------



## User38 (May 8, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Thank you marie. I'm glad we got your approval.








  how could we live without it?


----------



## mosha010 (May 8, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *Dominique33*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     "I will continue to eat dirty cause I'm a dirty girl"   Comment of the day. Lmfao


----------



## User38 (May 8, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Comment of the day. Lmfao


----------



## Dominique33 (May 9, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> "I will continue to eat dirty cause I'm a dirty girl"   Comment of the day. Lmfao


  Yes ! Lol )


----------



## marie4u (May 9, 2014)

...


----------



## User38 (May 9, 2014)

marie4u said:


> ...


 
  still wonder about marie4u

  wonder if he/she/it is fat and hairy?

  and quite dirty


----------



## Naynadine (May 9, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> still wonder about marie4u
> 
> wonder if he/she/it is fat and hairy?
> 
> and quite dirty


  ...and wearing a kilt.


  I had a chocolate croissant today, some chips and a mini bounty. But only salad for dinner.


----------



## User38 (May 9, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> ...and wearing a kilt.
> 
> 
> I had a chocolate croissant today, some chips and a mini bounty. But only salad for dinner.


  lolol.. only salad?  with a side of?

  bad NayNay


----------



## Naynadine (May 9, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> lolol.. only salad?  with a side of?
> 
> bad NayNay








 No side. That's my special model diet, lots of snacks and chocolate all day but then only salad for dinner. It *almost* works.


----------



## User38 (May 9, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> No side. That's my special model diet, lots of snacks and chocolate all day but then only salad for dinner. It *almost* works.


----------



## User38 (May 9, 2014)

mine was fajitas with sides of avocado and salad.. and some peach cobbler for desert.

  I am sure it's dirty as hell.. 

  I am compensating for the scotch tape on my toofie..


----------



## mosha010 (May 9, 2014)

I'm not even gonna lie.  I'm having empanadas and margaritas.   We're celebratory today! The bf proposed again. And gave me a pretty ring (he had gotten me a smaller one which I was FINE with... But to him this means a lot so we got the wedding bands and I got a diamond buahahahah.   So we drinking and needless to say the empanadas are FRIED!


----------



## User38 (May 9, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I'm not even gonna lie. I'm having empanadas and margaritas. We're celebratory today! The bf proposed again. And gave me a pretty ring (he had gotten me a smaller one which I was FINE with... But to him this means a lot so we got the wedding bands and I got a diamond buahahahah. So we drinking and needless to say the empanadas are FRIED!


 
  wtg... enjoy being a dirty girl!


----------



## elegant-one (May 9, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I'm not even gonna lie. I'm having empanadas and margaritas. We're celebratory today! The bf proposed again. And gave me a pretty ring (he had gotten me a smaller one which I was FINE with... But to him this means a lot so we got the wedding bands and I got a diamond buahahahah. So we drinking and needless to say the empanadas are FRIED!


  I say drink up, eat dirty have fun & enjoy girl!


----------



## mosha010 (May 9, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





elegant-one said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Cheers loves!!!!! Cheers @marie4u!!!


----------



## marie4u (May 10, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> still wonder about marie4u
> 
> wonder if he/she/it is fat and hairy?
> 
> and quite dirty


  excuse me its not like that...


----------



## User38 (May 10, 2014)

marie4u said:


> excuse me its not like that...


 
  and then what's it like?


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 10, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I'm not even gonna lie. I'm having empanadas and margaritas. We're celebratory today! The bf proposed again. And gave me a pretty ring (he had gotten me a smaller one which I was FINE with... But to him this means a lot so we got the wedding bands and I got a diamond buahahahah. So we drinking and needless to say the empanadas are FRIED!


  I damn near spit Cherry Coke on my monitor when I noticed your avatar are raccoons.


----------



## User38 (May 10, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I damn near spit Cherry Coke on my monitor when I noticed your avatar are raccoons.


  she has a racoon fetish


----------



## PeachTwist (May 10, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I'm not even gonna lie. I'm having empanadas and margaritas. We're celebratory today! The bf proposed again. And gave me a pretty ring (he had gotten me a smaller one which I was FINE with... But to him this means a lot so we got the wedding bands and I got a diamond buahahahah. So we drinking and needless to say the empanadas are FRIED!


  Yayyyyy!

  NOW PICS OF THE RING!


----------



## breatheonbeat (May 10, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Yayyyyy!
> 
> NOW PICS OF THE RING!


  YESSS PICSSS


----------



## mosha010 (May 10, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF*
> 
> 
> I damn near spit Cherry Coke on my monitor when I noticed your avatar are raccoons.
> ...





HerGreyness said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF*
> 
> 
> I damn near spit Cherry Coke on my monitor when I noticed your avatar are raccoons.
> ...


   I do.  It's so weird.  Plus I have so many close encounters. Being chased by them in the woods. Being chased by coons in the city.  Looking like one after a bad self tanning experience.... They're my totem animal.  Lmfao


----------



## mosha010 (May 10, 2014)

Ohh here.  





   I'll be honest and it's gonna a sound super corny but I can't wait to wear my wedding band. I know usually people gettig married fight the last months because stress and planning and bla bla bla. And we're just having fun with it.  I know I got the one my soul waited for.  random moment of being a total girl lol.    Now back to the coons... Where's marie4u!?


----------



## PeachTwist (May 11, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Now back to the coons... Where's marie4u!?


  Ooooh beautiful!  So glad you guys are happy, relaxed and just enjoying yourself!  I can't wait to see the pics from your special day, you're gonna look stunning!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 11, 2014)

Beautiful ring  Diamond ring of course  !


----------



## mosha010 (May 11, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





PeachTwist said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Thanks babe !!!!   And yup


----------



## Naynadine (May 11, 2014)

Congrats @mosha010 !!
  Maybe you can train a racoon to carry the rings at the wedding, lol.


----------



## mosha010 (May 11, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Congrats @mosha010  !! Maybe you can train a racoon to carry the rings at the wedding, lol.


    Hahahahahahahahahhaa Omg Its Like you knoooow me.  So how did i Tell this to Chuck (what u said) and he's like. "We only have a month, that's no time to properly train one"....


----------



## Naynadine (May 11, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Hahahahahahahahahhaa Omg Its Like you knoooow me. So how did i Tell this to Chuck (what u said) and he's like. "We only have a month, that's no time to properly train one"....


  Lol! You live in NY, there HAS to be place where you can rent trained racoons. If not, there's a business idea.


----------



## breatheonbeat (May 11, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Lol! You live in NY, there HAS to be place where you can rent trained racoons. If not, there's a business idea.


  plus NY isn't far from NJ... and we have all kinds of weird stuff:
  http://www.humphreyspest.com/pests/raccoon-pest-control-nj.shtml
  these raccoons are trained for pest control, so i am sure carrying rings is nbd


----------



## breatheonbeat (May 11, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Now back to the coons... Where's marie4u!?


  that's beautiful!!!!! yeah don't get stressed- just remember its about you guys and no one else!!!!


----------



## Naynadine (May 11, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> plus NY isn't far from NJ... and we have all kinds of weird stuff:
> http://www.humphreyspest.com/pests/raccoon-pest-control-nj.shtml
> these raccoons are trained for pest control, so i am sure carrying rings is nbd


  I don't think I have ever seen one in real life. They look so cute! And why didn't anyone tell me that you spell raccoon with a double c...


----------



## breatheonbeat (May 11, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I don't think I have ever seen one in real life. They look so cute! And why didn't anyone tell me that you spell raccoon with a double c...


  i didn't even notice!!!

  they are cute, but can be quite nasty. i think they hiss if you approach them. they like to tear up trashbags.

  my dad actually saw a rabid one and had to call it in to animal control.

  i've heard of people adopting them as little babies (which are SO cute) and raising them to be nice. i love their little masks.


----------



## mosha010 (May 11, 2014)

They're adorable when little. And they're soooo smart.  In the middle of queens we've seen tons. All sizes too,, the other day we saw some over sized mutantly large ones like to the middle of a parked car .. Freaky.  They even look both sides before they cross the street I'm not even kidding.   One day I'm looking for something on my jeep and one came up to me to be I had to get in the car until it went away.


----------



## Naynadine (May 11, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> i didn't even notice!!!
> 
> they are cute, but can be quite nasty. i think they hiss if you approach them. they like to tear up trashbags.
> 
> ...


  Lmao!


----------



## User38 (May 11, 2014)

Lol do they wear ipods with headphones?


mosha010 said:


> One day I'm looking for something on my jeep and one came up to me to be I had to get in the car until it went away.


----------



## User38 (May 11, 2014)

other than the coon stuff.. I will report I ate very very dirty.

  I now have a fat tummy to match my fat lip.. lol


----------



## mosha010 (May 11, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Lol do they wear ipods with headphones?
> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> ...


   Those are hipsters. You must be confusing them w coons cause they're wearing big raybans


----------



## User38 (May 11, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Those are hipsters. You must be confusing them w coons cause they're wearing big raybans


 
  oh, that must be the case.. hipsters huh?  kinda like Crump?


----------



## mosha010 (May 11, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> other than the coon stuff.. I will report I ate very very dirty.
> 
> I now have a fat tummy to match my fat lip.. lol


   Lmfao you're just gloating ur dirty eating with skinny frame body.  Hate ya. I see u eating all of the dirties and not gaining a pound.


----------



## mosha010 (May 11, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   It's a Brooklyn thing.   I wouldn't know.  Wrong boro. Hahah


----------



## Naynadine (May 11, 2014)

Now I had to google hipster raccoon just for the fun of it.








  I came to confess I ate too much, too. Not really dirty, but too much. And I ordered a Guerlain Rouge G. I'm changing my low-buy to a no-buy for a while I guess...


----------



## mosha010 (May 11, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Now I had to google hipster raccoon just for the fun of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


      Gahhh ahhahahahaha this is perfect.   Perfect hipster coonie


----------



## User38 (May 11, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Gahhh ahhahahahaha this is perfect. Perfect hipster coonie








 Perfect!  Love his glasses.. lol


----------



## User38 (May 11, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> It's a Brooklyn thing. I wouldn't know. Wrong boro. Hahah


  oh

  well.. I lived in Brooklyn
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  took courses in Queens.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  and screwed around in Manhattan
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  I covered all my bases.. lol


----------



## User38 (May 11, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Lmfao you're just gloating ur dirty eating with skinny frame body. Hate ya. I see u eating all of the dirties and not gaining a pound.


 
  kisses self
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have high metabolic burn.. lol


----------



## mosha010 (May 11, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Hahahaha you multiborod! Hahaha.


----------



## User38 (May 11, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Now back to the coons... Where's marie4u!?


 





 wahooooooooooooooo  it's gorgeoussssssssssssssssssssssss... Enjoy darling.. you so deserve it!


----------



## User38 (May 11, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Hahahaha you multiborod! Hahaha.


 
  I sure did.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  wait.. is that a multibroad then?


----------



## breatheonbeat (May 11, 2014)

i got confused for a second and thought this conversation was going on in the osbournes thread. i went back to look/talk about raccoons and there's all this talk about instagram and jefffffreee (how many f's? how many e's? dunno dont care whatever) star.
  and i'm over here like where'd the raccoons go


----------



## User38 (May 11, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> i got confused for a second and thought this conversation was going on in the osbournes thread. i went back to look/talk about raccoons and there's all this talk about instagram and jefffffreee (how many f's? how many e's? dunno dont care whatever) star.
> and i'm over here like where'd the raccoons go


  the coons have taken over the whole site.. lol


----------



## breatheonbeat (May 11, 2014)

specktra is proudly sponsored by
  raccoons.


----------



## mosha010 (May 11, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> i got confused for a second and thought this conversation was going on in the osbournes thread. i went back to look/talk about raccoons and there's all this talk about instagram and jefffffreee (how many f's? how many e's? dunno dont care whatever) star.
> and i'm over here like where'd the raccoons go


    Hahahahaha here's a special coon for you


----------



## mosha010 (May 11, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Multiboroughbroad lol.    I'm going to te Bronx Tomo to negotiate a contract. I'm legit planning to get out of there by 2pm.


----------



## breatheonbeat (May 11, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Hahahahaha here's a special coon for you


  omg i love him


----------



## User38 (May 11, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I'm going to te Bronx Tomo to negotiate a contract. I'm legit planning to get out of there by 2pm.


 
  you mean, you have never gone out clubbing or dining in the big B?


----------



## elegant-one (May 11, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Now back to the coons... Where's marie4u!?


----------



## mosha010 (May 11, 2014)

Back in The Day of the good Spanish places. Now i rather get my salsa on in queens or  Washington heights ....


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 11, 2014)

Congratulations Mosha!!!!!  The ring looks lovely. And watch the Brooklyn bashing!!!!


----------



## mosha010 (May 11, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Congratulations Mosha!!!!!  The ring looks lovely. And watch the Brooklyn bashing!!!!


   Nah babes I'm saying Bronx.  Lol.  I'm a little weary of going tomorrow lmao.  Hahaaa I was making fun of the wburg hipsters


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 11, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Nah babes I'm saying Bronx. Lol. I'm a little weary of going tomorrow lmao. Hahaaa I was making fun of the wburg hipsters


  Girl don't even worry. Even the Wburg hipsters make fun of the Wburg hipsters. When I was growing up all I heard was Don't go to the Bronx they're rough up there. I dated a guy from the Bronx for 4+ years and he said all he heard growing up was Don't go to Brooklyn they're rough down there. lol 
  BTW I also lived in Queens for a bit. South Side Stand Up!


----------



## mosha010 (May 11, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Were the everything borough.  There's too much crammed every where. We're not cool enough to be Brooklyn not gangsta enough to be the Bronx, not far enough to be Staten Island. Not sophisticated enough to be manhattan.  We're just here. Minding our own biz and eating tacos.


----------



## User38 (May 11, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Girl don't even worry. Even the Wburg hipsters make fun of the Wburg hipsters. When I was growing up all I heard was Don't go to the Bronx they're rough up there. I dated a guy from the Bronx for 4+ years and he said all he heard growing up was Don't go to Brooklyn they're rough down there. lol
> BTW I also lived in Queens for a bit. South Side Stand Up!


 
  here here!

  me too. all over.  My roomate's family lived in Wburg.. and we were scared to go there sometimes.  Near McCarren park.. lol.  lived in Bkly.. heights and park slope.. and Queens for certain elective courses.. 

  I wanted to buy a house in the Bronx.. but it sold before I could place an offer on it.. uggg


----------



## User38 (May 11, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Were the everything borough. There's too much crammed every where. We're not cool enough to be Brooklyn not gangsta enough to be the Bronx, not far enough to be Staten Island. Not sophisticated enough to be manhattan. We're just here. Minding our own biz and eating tacos.


 
  but what good tacos.. best Colombian food around, and if you don't speak spanish, may as well pack up and move.. lol 

  love it


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 11, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> here here!
> 
> me too. all over.  My roomate's family lived in Wburg.. and we were scared to go there sometimes.  Near McCarren park.. lol.  lived in Bkly.. heights and park slope.. and Queens for certain elective courses..
> 
> I wanted to buy a house in the Bronx.. but it sold before I could place an offer on it.. uggg


  My parents are selling their home in Queens *sad face*


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 11, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> but what good tacos.. best Colombian food around, and if you don't speak spanish, may as well pack up and move.. lol
> 
> love it


  Thank you Daddy for making sure that we spoke Spanish.


----------



## mosha010 (May 11, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> ...


   Where !!???? We're looking to buy but outside of the city. Prob PA.  But if your parents house is large enough id consider it. lol.  I just want a big house with a big yard.


----------



## mosha010 (May 11, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Hahahah for reallll. There's no such thing as bad tacos or bad Arepas here. Omg and the Asian food in flushing in out of this world.   We just came from having the best Thai food. Two blocks from my house. I put vodka on my passion fruit smoothie to initiate drama w mother hehe.  Anything is near.  There's a bagel place that knows exactly how we like our bagels. And the pizza place three blocks away knows the weird pizza we order we don't even need to give out addresss anymore: half pepperoni and bacon half hawaian.  Queens is the ish. But don't tell anyone. We don't need anymore people coming through.  The parking is becomin. Ridic.     And yea. Poor Staten Island.  I honestly tried.  Id take Nassau and Suffolk people anyday tehee


----------



## User38 (May 11, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Where !!???? We're looking to buy but outside of the city. Prob PA. But if your parents house is large enough id consider it. lol. I just want a big house with a big yard.


  yards are usually quite small in Queens.. but in PA you can get a huge piece of land at 1/4 price of Queens now


----------



## User38 (May 11, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> And yea. Poor Staten Island. I honestly tried. Id take Nassau and Suffolk people anyday tehee


  poor SI after the hurricane.... Nassau and Suffolk have high high RE taxes


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 11, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Where !!???? We're looking to buy but outside of the city. Prob PA. But if your parents house is large enough id consider it. lol. I just want a big house with a big yard.


  South Ozone Park. Unfortunately no large yard. Like HG said yards are small in Queens. I find that yards get larger the closer you get to LI though.


----------



## mosha010 (May 11, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   We want LAND.  Enough to warrant the need for a Quad to go get the mail.  I want a giant closet and he wants a giant garage.  And we need a gigantic kitchen.  Dreams*


----------



## mosha010 (May 11, 2014)

Yea true. But LI like @HG says the taxes are way out of hand.


----------



## User38 (May 11, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> We want LAND. Enough to warrant the need for a Quad to go get the mail. I want a giant closet and he wants a giant garage. And we need a gigantic kitchen. Dreams*


 
  darling.. it's not in NY state.. unless you are willing to drop millions for it.   but I am sure you will find what you want in a great place!

  I know.. you want to raise coons. lol


----------



## mosha010 (May 11, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Yea not in Ny.  We're heading south.  I'm slowly transitioning my job to a work from home situation so hopefully within the next couple of years I'll be a country girl. Next time you're in the area you'll have a guest room in our place.  Right now it would be a spot in the couch. Lol   I just want a coon herd!!!! Lol


----------



## User38 (May 11, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I just want a coon herd!!!! Lol


 
  lol.. how cute.. a whole herd!!

  will take you up on it !! just to hang in Queens for a few hours will be a pleasure!

  xxoxo


----------



## User38 (May 11, 2014)

My late hubby was from PA.. great state.. and gorgeoussssssssssssss houses!!


----------



## mosha010 (May 11, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> My late hubby was from PA.. great state.. and gorgeoussssssssssssss houses!!


   Awwwwww.... It's big and pretty and relaxing. I love it.  I fell in love w it as I fell in love w my beautiful lil monster chuck. lol.


----------



## User38 (May 11, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Awwwwww.... It's big and pretty and relaxing. I love it. I fell in love w it as I fell in love w my beautiful lil monster chuck. lol.









 love.. the heart wants what the heart wants.


----------



## mosha010 (May 11, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Unless it's the stomach that wants.  Hehehe


----------



## PeachTwist (May 11, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> mosha010 said:
> 
> 
> > *We want LAND. Enough to warrant the need for a Quad to go get the mail. I want a giant closet and he wants a giant garage. And we need a gigantic kitchen. Dreams**
> ...


  PREACH!

  I grew up in the country in Canada - absolutely glorious.  Thankfully, Dan was planning to move to Canada just before we met but he put it on hold to be with me here.  We're def. planning on going back and living in the middle of damn no where, though.  Absolutely nothing better.  Giant kitchen is my main thing - there is nothing I hate more than a teeny-tiny kitchen where you can't damn well move to do anything.  The ideal plan though is we want to build our own place.  Siiigh.


----------



## breatheonbeat (May 12, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> PREACH!
> 
> I grew up in the country in Canada - absolutely glorious.  Thankfully, Dan was planning to move to Canada just before we met but he put it on hold to be with me here.  We're def. planning on going back and living in the middle of damn no where, though.  Absolutely nothing better.  Giant kitchen is my main thing - there is nothing I hate more than a teeny-tiny kitchen where you can't damn well move to do anything.  The ideal plan though is we want to build our own place.  Siiigh.


 
  when i was in high school, we had a teacher from the yukon.
  when she met her husband, he thought she said she was from uconn, as in university of connecticut.
  she was like no, no. THE yukon.
  i always got a kick out of that.


----------



## PeachTwist (May 12, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> PREACH!
> 
> I grew up in the country in Canada - absolutely glorious.  Thankfully, Dan was planning to move to Canada just before we met but he put it on hold to be with me here.  We're def. planning on going back and living in the middle of damn no where, though.  Absolutely nothing better.  Giant kitchen is my main thing - there is nothing I hate more than a teeny-tiny kitchen where you can't damn well move to do anything.  The ideal plan though is we want to build our own place.  Siiigh.
> 
> ...


  LOL!  Ah that's made me laugh.  I'm from Ontario originally but I'd like to move out to Alberta I think.  Countryside galooore.


----------



## breatheonbeat (May 12, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> LOL!  Ah that's made me laugh.  I'm from Ontario originally but I'd like to move out to Alberta I think.  Countryside galooore.


  i haven't ever been there, but i have only heard good things.

  that teacher was the best. she had the best stories about her life as a kid in the yukon. one of my favorites was about halloween. she said it was so cold that trick or treating was just the parents driving them from door to door. it sounds lame when i tell it, but she was so awesome


----------



## marie4u (May 13, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> and then what's it like?


  i am not fat and i m average looking women.


----------



## mosha010 (May 13, 2014)

marie4u said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *HerGreyness*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Lol marie were just kidding. It's just that you almost never post and were starting to think it's one of our trolls playing a prank.   Tell us about yourself dear @marie4u ?


----------



## elegant-one (May 13, 2014)

marie4u said:


> i am not fat and i m average looking women.


  Average? There's more than one of you?

  So whats your punk on us


----------



## User38 (May 13, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Average? There's more than one of you?
> 
> So whats your punk on us


 
  LMAO

  so there's a few of them?

  wth


----------



## elegant-one (May 13, 2014)

marie said average looking women.


----------



## User38 (May 13, 2014)

I think she's a foreign speaker.. lol

  maybe Stassi ?


----------



## elegant-one (May 13, 2014)

I figured...or a 13 year old boy


----------



## User38 (May 13, 2014)

oh dear.. 13 and on here looking at mu tsk tsk


----------



## marie4u (May 14, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I figured...or a 13 year old boy


  i am 25.


----------



## marie4u (May 15, 2014)

and good looking also.


----------



## mosha010 (May 15, 2014)

marie4u said:


> and good looking also.


   Are you getting anything from the new collections?      I'm just trying to find out more about you.   I'm enthralled


----------



## Naynadine (May 15, 2014)

@mosha010 is trolling again.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 15, 2014)

don't feed the troll !


----------



## User38 (May 15, 2014)

marie4u speaks


----------



## miss0annette (May 15, 2014)

Are we still eating dirty in here?


----------



## User38 (May 15, 2014)

miss0annette said:


> Are we still eating dirty in here?


 

  we always eat dirty.. 

  I am a Crump and Crumps eat dirty.. and thinkdirty too.. lol


----------



## Medgal07 (May 15, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Now back to the coons... Where's marie4u!?


  Oh so pretty Mo.  I am so, so happy for you---a lil worried about the coons---scary---but happy about your soulmate & the ring and the wedding---get rid of the coons---they can hurt you!!!


----------



## khhmakeup (May 15, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> LOL!  Ah that's made me laugh.  I'm from Ontario originally but I'd like to move out to Alberta I think.  Countryside galooore.


  Where in Ontario (Which region?) Im originally from North Western Ontario, lived out in the country until my hubby went to law school and we up and moved to the Peg.... now in the big city and missing the country life!


----------



## mosha010 (May 15, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Lol!   Nah @medgal I got the coons under control.  Made the whole building recycle and properly dispose of garbage and whatnot.     Thank u for the good wishes


----------



## mosha010 (May 15, 2014)

miss0annette said:


> Are we still eating dirty in here?


   Confess away!    Me: just ate a slice of pizZa. Again.  Why is it always pizza!? I gotta broaden my dirty eatin


----------



## elegant-one (May 15, 2014)

Brats & Beer!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 15, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I figured...or a 13 year old boy


  Bedtime reading--this is HILARIOUS!  I say 80 year old learning to use the net, stumbled upon Specktra while Googling for depends!!!


----------



## Naynadine (May 15, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Me: just ate a slice of pizZa. Again. Why is it always pizza!? I gotta broaden my dirty eatin


  I had veggie wiener sausages, mini ones, lol. Does that count as dirty? If not, I also had some Pringles.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 15, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Brats & Beer!


 Vanilla wafers & Cheezits ---dirty filthy girl!  Hope to start running again when my wing is all heeled


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 15, 2014)

Speaking of eating dirty lol I am just going to chime in here.
  I bought costco pizza and ate half of it! lol


----------



## mosha010 (May 15, 2014)

I gotta start running again too.  I'm becoming rounder in this never ending winter.     @HG yea I figured it is.  No other way.  I have seen things tho... But nah... Non native.   @naynadine that's not dirty ! That's veggie and potatoes! Lol.     @elegant you're making me crave bratsssssssss!!!!!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (May 15, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Bedtime reading--this is HILARIOUS!  I say 80 year old learning to use the net, stumbled upon Specktra while Googling for depends!!!


  It is


----------



## mosha010 (May 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Speaking of eating dirty lol I am just going to chime in here.
> I bought costco pizza and ate half of it! lol


   Recent studies prove that costco pizza is mostly cardboard.  Lol. Try again when you've had real grease dripping cheese stretching fattening dough pizza.  Lawyered! Or pizzered!


----------



## elegant-one (May 15, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> @elegant you're making me crave bratsssssssss!!!!!!!!


  You run too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...or past tense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yep, Brats on the grill & you have to have a brew with them


----------



## Medgal07 (May 15, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I had veggie wiener sausages, mini ones, lol. Does that count as dirty? If not, I also had some Pringles.


  Yay---Pringles


----------



## mosha010 (May 15, 2014)

Yup.  I put an aluminum pan on the grill. Throw the brats there w a dark lager and some onions and peppers and some red pepper flakes. Drink a couple of beers and pass time.. Come back to get them later and be the happiest you've ever been lol


----------



## elegant-one (May 15, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I loveeeee pizza!
> 
> Vanilla wafers & Cheezits ---dirty filthy girl!  Hope to start running again when my wing is all heeled








 Cheezits... oh I love those Vanilla wafers


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 15, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Recent studies prove that costco pizza is mostly cardboard. Lol. Try again when you've had real grease dripping cheese stretching fattening dough pizza. Lawyered! Or pizzered!


  Lol I ate my home then.

  There are not a lot of pizza places here. Does it count if I make my own lol


----------



## Medgal07 (May 15, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> You run too
> 
> 
> 
> ...






For years!!!  Up at 4:45 & off to the track! Yay for brats & ice cold brew!!!!


----------



## mosha010 (May 15, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I do run.  But the last month I haven't.  It was either I was sick or my knee for fked up... But I try to keep it 5-10 miles


----------



## mosha010 (May 15, 2014)

Also cause lately I only have time for the threadmil at lunch so it's been less. More like 3-5 miles. Big project at work limiting my lyfee


----------



## mosha010 (May 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    It does !!!!!! You're back in the race.     If you make your own dirty eating. You're def in.   I want hotdogs now


----------



## Naynadine (May 15, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Yay---Pringles


  I love the salted ones.


----------



## elegant-one (May 15, 2014)

seriously, I cannot eat enough onions, red & green peppers. You like the dark lagers...I'm a wimp & go light.  I bought beer in these cute bottles with bicycles on them the other day but we haven't tried them yet. LOL, bought em because of the bikes


----------



## Medgal07 (May 15, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> *My late hubby was from PA.. great state..* and gorgeoussssssssssssss houses!!


    YES.  Mother's Day at the Mansion


----------



## elegant-one (May 15, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Hey, I just ordered some Nike running shoes. Now I just have to use them once I receive them. But I already feel more athletic just because I ordered them.








  I love to run, it keeps me somewhat sane


----------



## mosha010 (May 15, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> What's brats? Bratwurst?
> 
> 
> Quote:
> ...





elegant-one said:


> seriously, I cannot eat enough onions, red & green peppers. You like the dark lagers...I'm a wimp & go light.  I bought beer in these cute bottles with bicycles on them the other day but we haven't tried them yet. LOL, bought em because of the bikes


    @naynadine I know the feeling. I walk out of nike thinking clothes are slimmer hahahaha.  Which ones did you get???? I'm a sneaker fiend.   @elegant yum me too! There's these spicy sausages they make in Brooklyn (Williamsburg) in this old school italian deli that are AmAZienfnfnfnfng.  And Yea I like dark dark beer.  I do drink light too but I prefer the dark manly stuff. The pub can't even handle me. Lol.  Jk. Dark German stuff and dark Irish stuff.  Yummer. That's beer with HEARt!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 15, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> If you make your own dirty eating. You're def in. I want hotdogs now


  I do lol. With lots of sausage and pepperoni!

  I had chili dogs last night with cheese all over it.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 15, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> seriously, I cannot eat enough onions, red & green peppers. You like the dark lagers...I'm a wimp & go light.  I bought beer in these cute bottles with bicycles on them the other day but we haven't tried them yet. LOL, bought em because of the bikes






I want cute little bottles w/bikes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh I love caramelized onions and sweet peppers.  Yum O.  I can do dark but I _prefer_ light.
    That just says summer to me. I love it!  Lazing in the hammock, dreaming about makeup & dirty food.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I do lol. With lots of sausage and pepperoni!
> 
> I had chili dogs last night with cheese all over it.


  Yum to a good juicy beef frank---chili too!


----------



## Naynadine (May 15, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I love to run, it keeps me somewhat sane
> 
> Then I definitely need to start.
> 
> ...


  I forgot the name, pink ones. I don't like pink when it comes to clothes, shoes etc but they were on sale, lol. I want black/white or grey ones, but seems like they only put the colourful ones on sale. I also bought some for training, the LunarElement in purple with yellow. Also just because they were cheap, lol. I don't want to spend much right now, but I want 'cool' ones at some point. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I'm a heels girl, haven't worn sneakers in ages.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 15, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I love to run, it keeps me somewhat sane


    It's the best---it costs nothing once you have your running shoes, it's quick and it's freeing.


----------



## mosha010 (May 15, 2014)

Those lunar ones are mad comfy


----------



## elegant-one (May 15, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> @elegant yum me too! There's these spicy sausages they make in Brooklyn (Williamsburg) in this old school italian deli that are AmAZienfnfnfnfng. And Yea I like dark dark beer. I do drink light too but I prefer the dark manly stuff. The pub can't even handle me. Lol. Jk. Dark German stuff and dark Irish stuff. Yummer. That's beer with HEARt!


  omg on the dark beer thats ballz! Those brats sound so delicious...I'd love to eat there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i could so hang with you...brats, beers, motorcycles, leather pants & makeup


----------



## Naynadine (May 15, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Those lunar ones are mad comfy


  They are! I love that soft part in the back, whatever that thing is called. I want another pair in black, but they're twice the price. Will stalk the sales.


----------



## mosha010 (May 15, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Hells yea!!!! And foul language tho!


----------



## mosha010 (May 15, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> elegant-one said:
> 
> 
> > Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> ...


  Foul language in cute Latina accent


----------



## elegant-one (May 15, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I want cute little bottles w/bikes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm down for the chili dogs AND caramelized onions! yummmmm

  The beers with the cute bicycles are Belgium Ale one is called Flat Tire LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!! & the other is called Spring Blonde


----------



## mosha010 (May 15, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I got the black ones!!!! I just changed the laces to hot pink lol.  I got them on sale tho


----------



## elegant-one (May 15, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Foul language in cute Latina accent








  That works for me.


----------



## Naynadine (May 15, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> *I got the black ones!!!! I just changed the laces to hot pink* lol. I got them on sale tho


 
  No way! You're the coolest coon in town.


----------



## User38 (May 15, 2014)

*DIRTYYYYYYYYYYYY FOOD!!!!! YAYYYYYY*


----------



## User38 (May 15, 2014)

I wear Converse.. lol.

  for running I have Nikes.. and special cycle shoes with cleats and straps.

  love the straps


----------



## mosha010 (May 15, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I am! Lol.  I forget ur not us based. I was going to send you to check modells and dicks sporting goods


----------



## mosha010 (May 15, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I wear Converse.. lol.
> 
> for running I have Nikes.. and special cycle shoes with cleats and straps.
> 
> love the straps


   You do spinning!? You know I'm actually afraid of spinning because of those damn shoes strapped to the bike!? I'm terrifiedsss


----------



## User38 (May 15, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I am! Lol. I forget ur not us based. I was going to send you to check modells and dicks sporting goods


  and here I was going to make a dirty comment


----------



## mosha010 (May 15, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I KnEW It


----------



## Naynadine (May 15, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I wear Converse.. lol.
> 
> for running I have Nikes.. and special cycle shoes with cleats and straps.
> 
> ...


  Err, I think I'm too sleepy to process that correctly right know, lol. Nite nite.


----------



## User38 (May 15, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> You do spinning!? You know I'm actually afraid of spinning because of those damn shoes strapped to the bike!? I'm terrifiedsss


  yes maam.. been spinning for years.. love love love it.  Yep I love to be strapped into the bike too lol.

  it allows me to eat as dirty as I want.. lol


----------



## User38 (May 15, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Sure you do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  but of course darling.. nite nite 

  may you dream of *dicks sporting goods.. lol*


----------



## PeachTwist (May 15, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Sure you do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## marie4u (May 16, 2014)

i dont care what ever you say.


----------



## Naynadine (May 16, 2014)

*dead*





HerGreyness said:


> but of course darling.. nite nite
> 
> *may you dream of dicks sporting goods.. lol*


  Lol, unfortunately I didn't.


----------



## LastContrast (May 16, 2014)

My breakfast was a CRUMPet. Not even joking.


----------



## mosha010 (May 16, 2014)

Lmfao.  You guys.  That's a real sports place!!! I wasn't even kidding. !!   Oh btw.  Eating dirty and riding dirty too.  That counts as double !   Off to offroad te jeeps.


----------



## mosha010 (May 16, 2014)

LastContrast said:


> My breakfast was a CRUMPet. Not even joking.


   That looks really good! Omg


----------



## Naynadine (May 16, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Off to offroad te jeeps.


  I had to google to make sure, lol.

  Just had McD fries, with mayo. Now I feel fat, lol. I'll have to go on a strict diet soon-ish, wayyy too much carbs in the last week. Definitely too dirty.


----------



## MissElle12 (May 16, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I had to google to make sure, lol.  Just had McD fries, with mayo. Now I feel fat, lol. I'll have to go on a strict diet soon-ish, wayyy too much carbs in the last week. Definitely too dirty.


  OMG   When my uncle came back from being stationed in Germany eons ago, he got me hooked onto eating mcd's fries with mayo!! Even in school I would ask for mayo for my fries and I got the weirdest looks lol.


----------



## Naynadine (May 16, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> When my uncle came back from being stationed in Germany eons ago, he got me hooked onto eating mcd's fries with mayo!! Even in school I would ask for mayo for my fries and I got the weirdest looks lol.


  Haha, I didn't know it's a German thing! My mom loves it too.


----------



## MissElle12 (May 16, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Haha, I didn't know it's a German thing! My mom loves it too.


   Yea--fries with ketchup (catsup?) is par for the course in the USA!   From my experience tho ketchup isn't very popular in other parts of the world.  But then again when I travel--I REFUSE to eat any American type food...


----------



## PeachTwist (May 16, 2014)

I had pizza hut.

  YUP.

  They see me rollin', they hatin', they tryna catch me eating dirtyyyy.


----------



## User38 (May 16, 2014)

Pasta / Fettucine Alfredo with 2, count em, 2 glasses of mr. merlot.. for lunch.

  so full will skip anything but a piece of fruit for later.

  my toofie is brand new and I am afraid it will fang out again.. lol

  but the pasta was dirtyilydelicious!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 16, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I'm down for the chili dogs AND caramelized onions! yummmmm
> 
> The beers with the cute bicycles are Belgium Ale one is called Flat Tire LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!! & the other is called Spring Blonde


   I'll try to remember them like this:  The Spring Blonde had a Flat Tire!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 16, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Pasta / Fettucine Alfredo with 2, count em, 2 glasses of mr. merlot.. for lunch.
> 
> so full will skip anything but a piece of fruit for later.
> 
> ...


 You should eat soft for a week if it'll keep your "toofie" intact.  Love, love love pasta!
  I had a patty melt w/caramelized onions & melted swiss cheese & steak fries.  Ate half for lunch & the other half for dinner.
  Dirty good x2!!


----------



## User38 (May 16, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> You should eat soft for a week if it'll keep your "toofie" intact.  Love, love love pasta!
> I had a patty melt w/caramelized onions & melted swiss cheese & steak fries.  Ate half for lunch & the other half for dinner.
> Dirty good x2!!


  Now you tell me this?  lolol.

  I ate some chicharones.. hard pork rind and that popped it out again.

  I am staying with pasta, soup and rice for a few days so I don't go toofless again.

  yumm.. you had a delicious lunch and half dinner.. lol

  TY


----------



## Dominique33 (May 17, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Now you tell me this?  lolol.  I ate some chicharones.. hard pork rind and that popped it out again.  I am staying with pasta, soup and rice for a few days so I don't go toofless again.  yumm.. you had a delicious lunch and half dinner.. lol   TY


  I eat dirty too ) ( coca cola, chocolate, pizza ... ) but for your teeth eat mango fruit HerGreyness mango is very good for gum, even recommanded by some dental surgeons here.  Eat dirty, horny, OMG we are a bunch of succubus here !


----------



## miss0annette (May 17, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> we always eat dirty..   I am a Crump and Crumps eat dirty.. and thinkdirty too.. lol





mosha010 said:


> Confess away!    Me: just ate a slice of pizZa. Again.  Why is it always pizza!? I gotta broaden my dirty eatin


  I had 3 carne asada tacos today. Dirty to the max.


----------



## Anneri (May 17, 2014)

Note to self: NEVER read this thread hungry. Leads to all kinds of cravings.

  Also, am pretty drunk after two cocktails made by the hubby. Either he makes them strong, or I am a lightweight.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 17, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Note to self: NEVER read this thread hungry. Leads to all kinds of cravings.
> 
> Also, am pretty drunk after two cocktails made by the hubby. Either he makes them strong, or I am a lightweight.








LOL Anneri, " either he makes them strong, or I am a lightweight "
  . I did ate a bit dirty but it's not that easy to eat 100 % dirty as I am half-vegetarian.


----------



## User38 (May 17, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Note to self: NEVER read this thread hungry. Leads to all kinds of cravings.
> 
> Also, am pretty drunk after two cocktails made by the hubby. Either he makes them strong, or I am a lightweight.


  I am always hungry lol.. so I am always eating.  This thread is like our lippie thread.. just feeds my lemmings.. lol

  Great to be drunk too.. it's liberating.

  I just had a huge lunch.. grilled fish, salad with avocados and pineapple slices.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 17, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I am always hungry lol.. so I am always eating.  This thread is like our lippie thread.. just feeds my lemmings.. lol
> 
> Great to be drunk too.. it's liberating.
> 
> I just had a huge lunch.. grilled fish, salad with avocados and pineapple slices.


LOL this is a vegetarian menu ( half-  I mean ), it sounds very good.


----------



## Naynadine (May 17, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> LOL Anneri, " either he makes them strong, or I am a lightweight "
> . I did ate a bit dirty but it's not that easy to eat 100 % dirty as I am half-vegetarian.


  What's a half vegetarian? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  I ate clean today, veggies + rice, smoothie and juice. I think my stomach is upset about yesterday, or about too much garlic on the veggies, lol.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 17, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I'd say mayo & ketchup are equally popular here.
> 
> 
> What's a half vegetarian?
> ...


It means fish / milk, cheese / eggs but no chicken, red meat, Wurst  etc..
  Yes you ate very clean indeed. Garlic is very good to prevent heart conditions, I don't eat garlic, it's too strong but very healthy.


----------



## elegant-one (May 17, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Note to self: NEVER read this thread hungry. Leads to all kinds of cravings.
> 
> Also, am pretty drunk after two cocktails made by the hubby. Either he makes them strong, or I am a lightweight.


----------



## elegant-one (May 17, 2014)

I missed so much.....& Marie spoke...briefly
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just poured my wine.

  I love to snitch a few of hubs fries (I never order any) & dip them in Horseradish sauce....yummmm


----------



## Medgal07 (May 17, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Now you tell me this?  lolol.
> 
> *I ate some chicharones.. hard pork rind* *and that popped it out again.*
> 
> ...






 I'm coming over---you need adult supervision!  I'll cook!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 18, 2014)

Anneri said:


> *Note to self: NEVER read this thread hungry.* Leads to all kinds of cravings.
> 
> Also, am pretty drunk after two cocktails made by the hubby. Either *he makes them strong*, or I am a lightweight.






And you end up going to bed w/food on your mind!
    Of course El Hub makes them strong cause he has ulterior motives for plying you w/alcohol!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 18, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I am always hungry lol.. so I am always eating.  This thread is like our lippie thread.. just feeds my lemmings.. lol
> 
> Great to be drunk too.. it's liberating.
> 
> I just had a huge lunch.. grilled fish, salad with avocados and pineapple slices.


  That sounds like a really good lunch!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 18, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I missed so much.....& Marie spoke...briefly
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Me after two glasses of wine---so I stop at one.  I never finish my fries but either hubs will or I take them home.
         Save me a little of that Horseradish sauce for my dirty French Dip please.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 18, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Eat dirty, horny, OMG we are a bunch of succubus here !


----------



## mosha010 (May 18, 2014)

Please tell me you didn't bust your toof with chicharrones @hergrayness lol.     And you're right @medgal were always up to no good.... Tsk tsk lol! Just how I like itttt!!!!


----------



## mosha010 (May 18, 2014)

And this is my pic of me riding dirrrtyyyyy and munching chips and little Debbie cookies all freken weekend lol


----------



## User38 (May 18, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> And you're right @medgal were always up to no good.... Tsk tsk lol! Just how I like itttt!!!!


 
  oh proud to have lost a toof to chicharones


----------



## mosha010 (May 18, 2014)

It was worth it then.  Chicharrones can do anything in my book!!


----------



## User38 (May 18, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> It was worth it then. Chicharrones can do anything in my book!!


 
  sure are.. especially combined with tostones.. yumm. 

  toofie lost the battle.. lol


----------



## mosha010 (May 18, 2014)

I'm sure you looked pretty and rocked lipstick w it to.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Hhehehe had to jehehe


----------



## User38 (May 18, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Hhehehe had to jehehe


  i always look adorable
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol.. and that's the wrong toofie.. mine is the left canine (which still looks ridiculous)


----------



## mosha010 (May 18, 2014)

Hehehehe u know I love u hehehe


----------



## User38 (May 18, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Hehehehe u know I love u hehehe


----------



## marie4u (May 19, 2014)

you all are crazy.


----------



## Naynadine (May 19, 2014)

marie4u said:


> you all are crazy.


----------



## User38 (May 19, 2014)

marie4u said:


> you all are crazy.








 from the mouth of babes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  she told us all to go to hell.. lmao


----------



## damagedmassacre (May 19, 2014)

Clean eating is where you watch what you eat. You eat healthier than you have. Drink half your body weight in water.  





marie4u said:


> and what is clean eating?


----------



## Naynadine (May 19, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> from the mouth of babes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## User38 (May 19, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> We're already there.


----------



## damagedmassacre (May 19, 2014)

Anyone can look like a gorgeous model with the right photographer


----------



## elegant-one (May 19, 2014)

marie4u said:


> you all are crazy.


----------



## elegant-one (May 19, 2014)

damagedmassacre said:


> Clean eating is where you watch what you eat. You eat healthier than you have. Drink half your body weight in water.











  sometimes I post like that when I'm drinking


----------



## User38 (May 19, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> sometimes I post like that when I'm drinking


  lmao


----------



## shellygrrl (May 19, 2014)

damagedmassacre said:


> Drink half your body weight in water.


  Rubbish. Overhydration is a thing. Too much water will supress your appetite (and even if you're trying to lose weight, you still need to eat!).  http://www.myfitnesspal.com/topics/show/898354-myth-drink-8-glasses-of-water-a-day-to-lose-weight http://www.myfitnesspal.com/topics/show/821181-myths-and-facts-about-hydration-requirements http://butterbeliever.com/8-reasons-not-to-drink-8-glasses-of-water-a-day/ http://www.goodhealthinfo.net/drink_more_water_myth.htm  Here's a better idea: listen to your body. If it says it's thirsty, and water is what it needs, you drink it.


----------



## LastContrast (May 20, 2014)

HALF YOUR BODY WEIGHT? no way. I hear 2-3L but even that is a bit of an overstatement as food contains some water. that's like <5% of my body weight.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 20, 2014)

Pops in to tell everyone that Haggen Daas is buy one get one free this week at Publix.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 20, 2014)

LastContrast said:


> HALF YOUR BODY WEIGHT? no way. I hear 2-3L but even that is a bit of an overstatement as food contains some water. that's like


----------



## mosha010 (May 20, 2014)

damagedmassacre said:


> Anyone can look like a gorgeous model with the right photographer


   Selfies count ?


----------



## mosha010 (May 20, 2014)

And for the record WINE is half it's body weight in water so it counts.     I actually had a salad today.  And then a cookie to offset.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 21, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Selfies count ?


  LOL :) !


----------



## breatheonbeat (May 21, 2014)

just thought you'd all like to know I ate a whole box of oreos by myself, oops


----------



## purplevines (May 21, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> just thought you'd all like to know I ate a whole box of oreos by myself, oops


  I am so down for a box of oreos right now...


----------



## elegant-one (May 21, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Pops in to tell everyone that Haggen Daas is buy one get one free this week at Publix.


  You're really talkin dirty to us!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 21, 2014)

Just bought a 5 quart of ice cream   And I haven't got freezer space lol looks like a spoon is needed!


----------



## User38 (May 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> And I haven't got freezer space lol looks like a spoon is needed!


  lol

  dirty Dolly
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  I am getting a strawberry shortcake cake right now.. bbl, going to feed my mug..


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 21, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> lol  dirty Dolly:frenz:    I am getting a strawberry shortcake cake right now.. bbl, going to feed my mug..


lol I love ice cream  Oh that sounds so good lol ok hg bbl


----------



## marie4u (May 22, 2014)

i am really enjoying there. all of you are really interesting characters.


----------



## marie4u (May 23, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Hhehehe had to jehehe


  what do you mean by that?


----------



## marie4u (May 29, 2014)

you didnt answer me.


----------



## User38 (May 29, 2014)

Marie!! damn girl.. I thought you got picked up on parole violation!

  welcome back, you light up our lives.. lol


----------



## Dominique33 (May 29, 2014)

*marie4u*

*marry.... *


----------



## Yazmin (May 29, 2014)

I ate a delicious croissant breakfast sandwich with egg, cheese, spinach and pork sausage. Mmm-mmm, good!

  My friend then took me out for a belated lunch and I had beignets for dessert.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 2, 2014)

Why have I not seen this thread until now??? I'm gonna go eat dirty now...


----------



## mosha010 (Jun 2, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I ate a delicious croissant breakfast sandwich with egg, cheese, spinach and pork sausage. Mmm-mmm, good!  My friend then took me out for a belated lunch and I had beignets for dessert.


   What are beignets ? And where can I get them!!!!   





MandyVanHook said:


> Why have I not seen this thread until now??? I'm gonna go eat dirty now...


  The only way to ensure proper model looks.  I always say   





marie4u said:


> you didnt answer me.


  That wasn't for you marie.  That was for @hergrayness.  She lost a tooth.  But it's back now! It's been regrown into her mouf by sheer magic and brilliance of technology ! (A dentist did it!) she was scared she couldn't eat dirty anymore. But she can! And we can all be rejoiced !


----------



## User38 (Jun 2, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> That wasn't for you marie. That was for @hergrayness. She lost a tooth. But it's back now! It's been regrown into her mouf by sheer magic and brilliance of technology ! (A dentist did it!) she was scared she couldn't eat dirty anymore. But she can! And we can all be rejoiced !


 
  oh she's back!  Marie!!!

  I have eaten dirty all this time.. in fact with the hole in my toof I had chicharones and one got lodged in there for good


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 2, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> oh she's back!  Marie!!!  I have eaten dirty all this time.. in fact with the hole in my toof I had chicharones and one got lodged in there for good:haha:


lmao oh no.....man I love chicharones lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Why have I not seen this thread until now??? I'm gonna go eat dirty now...


Because i Just told you lol go on eat dirty


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 2, 2014)

I was eating dirty all this weekend......I had donuts and chili dogs and and tacos loaded with cheese


----------



## mosha010 (Jun 2, 2014)

U have a chicharrones toof now lol


----------



## User38 (Jun 2, 2014)

yea it's like a brown claw.. lolol


----------



## mosha010 (Jun 2, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> yea it's like a brown claw.. lolol


   Omg hahahaha


----------



## Yazmin (Jun 2, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Yazmin said:
> 
> 
> > My friend then took me out for a belated lunch and I had beignets for dessert.
> ...


  Whaaatttt!!!  You don't know what beignets are? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's only some of the best powdered sugar-covered fried doughy goodness, and can be wonderfully paired with ice cream.  Mmmmm...You must get thee a beignet pronto! LOL!


----------



## mosha010 (Jun 2, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> Quote:Originally Posted by *Yazmin*
> ...


    where has this been all my lyyyyfe!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 2, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Whaaatttt!!!  You don't know what beignets are? :thud:  It's only some of the best powdered sugar-covered fried doughy goodness, and can be wonderfully paired with ice cream.  Mmmmm...You must get thee a beignet pronto! LOL!


They are delicious....and yes ice cream must be eaten with it


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 2, 2014)

My lifelong dream has been to be a model for Taco Bell.


----------



## MissElle12 (Jun 3, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> where has this been all my lyyyyfe!


  Get yourself to the Grand Lux Café in LI asap! They have beignets!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 3, 2014)

I haven't decided what I will eat today but cheese sounds good. Like a block of cheese lol


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Jun 7, 2014)

Joining in to share! I had a piece of a massive cheesecake that my sister in law sent from New York. Best cheesecake I have ever had. All of you in New York are so spoiled in delicious food.


----------



## miss0annette (Jun 7, 2014)

It's 12:40am I just ate a vanilla ice cream sandwich and 1 Reese's cup.    Dirty.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 7, 2014)

Its almost one am and I've had two donuts and two scoops of mint chocolate ice cream smothered in hot fudge and a banana for my health :lmao:


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Its almost one am and I've had two donuts and two scoops of mint chocolate ice cream smothered in hot fudge and a banana for my health :lmao:


  LOL I have not eaten dirty yet but I am going to the mall so I will eat dirty today let us say chocolate or panini ! ) yeah !


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 7, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> LOL I have not eaten dirty yet but I am going to the mall so I will eat dirty today let us say chocolate or panini ! ) yeah !


oh yea


----------



## Yazmin (Jun 7, 2014)

I had two custard-filled bars, one chocolate and one maple, plus two mimosas for breakfast.  Missed lunch, so for dinner I had a full order of super nachos loaded with all the fixings including sour cream, guacamole, habanero, and Al Pastor.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 8, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I had two custard-filled bars, one chocolate and one maple, plus two mimosas for breakfast.  Missed lunch, so for dinner I had a full order of super nachos loaded with all the fixings including sour cream, guacamole, habanero, and Al Pastor.


 
  I highly recommend 

 when eating THAT dirty heheheh


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 8, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I had two custard-filled bars, one chocolate and one maple, plus two mimosas for breakfast.  Missed lunch, so for dinner I had a full order of super nachos loaded with all the fixings including sour cream, guacamole, habanero, and Al Pastor.


I love guacamole lol with tons of garlic and jalapeno


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> *But then again when I travel--I REFUSE to eat any American type food..*.


  So do I, I prefer eating the local cuisine.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> My lifelong dream has been to be a model for Taco Bell.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  Don't laugh at my ambitions!  I actually ate Taco Bell last night.  Mmm... DIRTY.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 11, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Don't laugh at my ambitions!  I actually ate Taco Bell last night.  Mmm... DIRTY.


yea dirty alright lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Don't laugh at my ambitions!  I actually ate Taco Bell last night.  Mmm... DIRTY.


  I had TB the other day as well, their tacos always reel me in for some reason.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I had TB the other day as well, their tacos always reel me in for some reason.


  The sign on the window that they had a new item is what reeled me in.  And then I customized it to the point that it was a completely different item, so it didn't even matter. They hate me there. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> The sign on the window that they had a new item is what reeled me in.  And then I customized it to the point that it was a completely different item, so it didn't even matter. They hate me there. lol


  I liked those grilled stuffed burritos too, still kinda pissed they got rid of the Volcano items. I'd chow down on the volcano tacos and nachos smothered in fire sauce.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I liked those grilled stuffed burritos too, still kinda pissed they got rid of the Volcano items. I'd chow down on the volcano tacos and nachos smothered in fire sauce.


  My husband is extremely pissed over the Volcano items!! He ordered them all the time.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> My husband is extremely pissed over the Volcano items!! He ordered them all the time.


  They were the best things on the menu in my opinion! I hope they bring them back some day because I miss my volcano items.  Still don't have the balls to try their breakfast menu.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> They were the best things on the menu in my opinion! I hope they bring them back some day because I miss my volcano items.  Still don't have the balls to try their breakfast menu.


  People complain daily on their Facebook page about them getting rid of the volcano items.  Yeah, I have had their breakfast a couple times.  Honestly, it made me sick.  It is so greasy.  My husband loves the steak am crunchwrap, though.  It does taste good, and the first time I had it, it was delicious, but the second time I had it, it was so greasy that I can't stomach the thought of even trying it again.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 11, 2014)

I haven't had a meximelt in years lol I want one


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> People complain daily on their Facebook page about them getting rid of the volcano items.  Yeah, I have had their breakfast a couple times.  Honestly, it made me sick.  It is so greasy.  My husband loves the steak am crunchwrap, though.  It does taste good, and the first time I had it, it was delicious, but the second time I had it, it was so greasy that I can't stomach the thought of even trying it again.


  Oh no, I can't do too much grease or I get serious bubble guts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TB breakfast


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I haven't had a meximelt in years lol I want one


  mmm...me neither


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> mmm...me neither


Is it bad I want one lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Is it bad I want one lol


  What is "bad" really? I say if you want it, go forth and retrieve said meximelt!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> What is "bad" really? I say if you want it, go forth and retrieve said meximelt!


That's so true what is bad? That's a good question


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 11, 2014)

I just ate a massive chunk of baked macaroni and cheese with oxtail gravy and jerk chicken wings.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 11, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I just ate a massive chunk of baked macaroni and cheese with oxtail gravy and jerk chicken wings.


  Damn girl! That sounds effing bomb right now.....I love chicken wings!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Damn girl! That sounds effing bomb right now.....I love chicken wings!


  lol it was awesome... Now I'm about to fall into a food coma!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 11, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> lol it was awesome... Now I'm about to fall into a food coma!


  Food coma lol have you ever had a food baby lol


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Food coma lol have you ever had a food baby lol


  girl been there done that


----------



## damagedmassacre (Jun 12, 2014)

I always drink half my body weight in water my personal trainer told me there is nothing wrong with it.    





shellygrrl said:


> Rubbish. Overhydration is a thing. Too much water will supress your appetite (and even if you're trying to lose weight, you still need to eat!).  http://www.myfitnesspal.com/topics/show/898354-myth-drink-8-glasses-of-water-a-day-to-lose-weight http://www.myfitnesspal.com/topics/show/821181-myths-and-facts-about-hydration-requirements http://butterbeliever.com/8-reasons-not-to-drink-8-glasses-of-water-a-day/ http://www.goodhealthinfo.net/drink_more_water_myth.htm  Here's a better idea: listen to your body. If it says it's thirsty, and water is what it needs, you drink it.


----------



## marie4u (Jun 16, 2014)

User38 said:


> Marie!! damn girl.. I thought you got picked up on parole violation!
> 
> welcome back, you light up our lives.. lol


  why you thought that???


----------



## marie4u (Jun 16, 2014)

i was out of station but now i am back....


----------



## marie4u (Jun 19, 2014)

what is this food coma?


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 19, 2014)

damagedmassacre said:


> I always drink half my body weight in water my personal trainer told me there is nothing wrong with it.


  Your PT was misinformed.  





marie4u said:


> what is this food coma?


----------



## DreamingOfMilan (Jun 23, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I just ate a massive chunk of baked macaroni and cheese with oxtail gravy and jerk chicken wings.


  Lol, this is my kind of modeling. Can't go wrong with wings


----------



## MoonLotus1 (Jul 1, 2014)

I trying to learn  fashion - makeup and photo...








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Anisawhite (Jul 3, 2014)

Omg...!!!!!
  This entire thread made me laugh..... 
  this was so funny ...  
  i was seriously in search of this thread


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 3, 2014)

Anisawhite said:


> Omg...!!!!! This entire thread made me laugh.....  this was so funny ...   i was seriously in search of this thread  :nanas:


:lol:


----------



## MoonLotus1 (Jul 3, 2014)

studio8687 said:


> pay for a good photographer and no matter what you look like if they are a good retoucher they can make you look like a cover model.
> 
> Its easier then it seems... being in shape and having clear skin is the first step to looking like a model in person, hiring the right person to capture you in the right light will do it.


  That good idea.
Nowadays is extremely easy to take a photo, either with your phone or with a camera. But
 I do not like the pictures in the studio. It makes me don't feel free. I like a photo with the natural landscape.

Maggie Q in touch with her roots for Louis Vuitton photoshoot in the VietNam
by Wing Shya.













  [h=3]*Wing Shya*: 'I see beauty in everything'[/h]


----------



## Anisawhite (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Barbie1 (Aug 19, 2014)

I do modeling but I do not clean eat or not eat I eat like a normal person because I'am naturally skinny I can eat whatever I want and not have to diet or exercise to maintain my weight.As far as crazy diets go I wouldnt recommend juicing or doing anything crazy like that those people are not normal and are extremely unhealthy to just drink liquids and stop eating.My tips for being a model maybe try going to new york and try to persue it.Its not really about looks so much its more about who you know.My counsin is a model shes not that skinny like shes normal average weight shes not that tall shes average height you would never know she was a model unless someone told you because shes pretty but not like oh my god whos that girl type a pretty if that makes any sense .But she knew a photographer and thats how she got into it.But back to the food thing I eat cheeseburgers, fries , chips , pizza you name it I eat salads and fruits too but everything in moderation type a thing I dont drink because that makes you gain lots of weight in a short time and plus alcohol was never really my thing to begin with.


----------



## Barbie1 (Aug 19, 2014)

Modeling for everyone pretty much just involves a lot of airbrushing and highlight and contour makeup which makes you look thinner / brings out high cheek bones and frames your face a certain way.In real life most models just look normal I dont know how else to explain it its different from what you see in magazines or on tv everyone just is made to look perfect that way.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

Barbie1 said:


> Modeling for everyone pretty much just involves a lot of airbrushing and highlight and contour makeup which makes you look thinner / brings out high cheek bones and frames your face a certain way.In real life most models just look normal I dont know how else to explain it its different from what you see in magazines or on tv everyone just is made to look perfect that way.


  I agree, a very true statement.


----------



## Isra Yassin (Nov 13, 2015)

Whyw oudl you want to? models arent known for beauty...only height. Even Tyra said that. Men drool over the Kim k figures,beauty queens,etc.I dont see men drooling over these runway models who look like prepubescent boys.
  If thats your thing than do you. But you should be yourself,not a copy of these walking skeletons


----------



## AnyMakeupArtist (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi [MENTION=94696]marie4u[/MENTION],

In order to look like a model, you must 
1.    Wear mascara
2.    Use eyeliner
3.    Use some eye shadow


----------



## garciaclark (Nov 8, 2016)

Show your pic after that I will decide you look modeler or not.


----------



## havelovea19 (Dec 2, 2016)

If you can make up, you will look like a model?


----------



## bailsquad (Jul 27, 2017)

[video=youtube;KxbEIh8WI-g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxbEIh8WI-g[/video]


----------



## Barbie1 (Jul 30, 2017)

Oh I'am a model but I dont think I ever said models are ugly lol I'am a pretty girl and I'am attractive.It also helps to have connections one of my relatives is a photographer for Victoria Secret I went to his pool party a couple years ago wasnt that great food wise but yeah its all about who you know like I said.I'am only 5'8 height I 'am by no means taller than normal.Kim K is pretty disgusting to most men she sleeps around shes pretty dirty and std wise I'am thinking she probably has one men dont like women who get around to that level have sex tapes and in general cant take care of themselves shes not classy at all I wouldnt even call her a woman personally shes not lady like at all shes trashy her whole family is.I have one word for you model men drool over that they could care less what else I have to say after that.I also have boobs I'am a 32DDD I dont get why people think models have no boobs or butt I beg to differ.I have both and am thin.My hips are child bearing hips I could have like 20 kids the way my hips are built .The cousin I know who models she had connections and got a nose job was average as far as looks go shes okay but shes not anything special pretty wise but not every models average / ugly.Now its all about instagram and gigi and the kardashian model shes ugly and average looking / not pretty at all whats her name kendall / kylie I dont even know her name lol but like I said not every models pretty some just have connections and make it .


----------



## Vaishali Yadav (Sep 13, 2017)

Naynadine said:


> I want to eat dirty, lol. And still look like a model.



Lol, I love the same


----------



## sandycookie (Mar 26, 2018)

i also want to look like a model. A good dress, a bag, a makeup? maybe very slim


----------



## the chic (Mar 3, 2020)

marie4u said:


> How can I look like a model?


yeah a thing that really helps to look skinnier is to not wear stuff that has side ways stripes like this: =, those make people look less skinny


----------



## the chic (Mar 3, 2020)

Vaishali Yadav said:


> Lol, I love the same


dont we all


----------



## toupeemoor (Oct 6, 2020)

eat healthy, exercise, have enough sleep, hydrate often


----------

